# Need info on dyes and stabilizing



## vakmere (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking to find out the process for adding dye when doing stabilizing. How much dye, what kind of dye, etc. Getting into this stabilizing thing so any links or info will be helpful. I have several types of punky wood I'd like to do and have the investment to get the equipment. Just foggy on the dying part.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 19, 2014)

If you are using CJ then curtis recommends alumilite dyes.  If you are using gator venom you should ask them what they recommend.


----------



## vakmere (Dec 19, 2014)

Edward Cypher said:


> If you are using CJ then curtis recommends alumilite dyes. If you are using gator venom you should ask them what they recommend.


 
Yes, you are correct. My question would be, say for 4 pieces of spalted maple burl, and 1/2 gallon on CJ, how much dye would be desirable? 1oz, 3 oz, a few drops, etc? Is there a "too much" or "too little" factor or is it trial and error to get a nice coloring? I understand different wood and densities will create interesting results.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 19, 2014)

There is a lot of trial and error when it comes to dying.  There is no such thing as too much but you can certainly get too little and most folks do when they first start.  Unfortunately, there not a good ratio to recommend.  I would start out on 1/2 gallon at 1/2 oz and do a test piece.  When it is cured, cut it in half length wise and see how it looks.  If it is too dark, add some unused resin to the mix.  If it is not dark enough, add more dye.  This is assuming you are using Alumilite dyes.


----------



## vakmere (Dec 19, 2014)

MesquiteMan said:


> There is a lot of trial and error when it comes to dying. There is no such thing as too much but you can certainly get too little and most folks do when they first start. Unfortunately, there not a good ratio to recommend. I would start out on 1/2 gallon at 1/2 oz and do a test piece. When it is cured, cut it in half length wise and see how it looks. If it is too dark, add some unused resin to the mix. If it is not dark enough, add more dye. This is assuming you are using Alumilite dyes.


 

Great. I believe I have my answer. How are your vacuum chambers coming along? I know there is a waiting list however I am interested in getting one.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 19, 2014)

vakmere said:


> How are your vacuum chambers coming along? I know  there is a waiting list however I am interested in getting one.



I am at 1-2 weeks.  Of course with the holidays here on us, things will get messed up a bit.


----------

